# Coding Hypothyroidism in Hashimoto's



## PVAzCPC (Jul 26, 2016)

In researching Hashimoto's, I came across an article that said not all patients with Hashimoto's develop hypothyroidism.  The chart I am coding this morning documents Hashimoto's disease, pt started on Nature-Throid.  Do I want to code both the Hashimoto's and Hypothyroid? TY!


----------



## Marianne614 (Jul 26, 2016)

*Hashimoto disease with thyroiditis*

All I can come up with is E063 and E038.

I tried several different ways to look it up.

Sorry :-(


----------

